

AngelPad Debuts 12 New Startups At Its Fall 2012 Demo Day - krohling
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/29/angelpad-debuts-12-new-startups-at-its-fall-2012-demo-day/

======
krohling
The companies:

Pericope: <http://www.periscope.io/>

FreedomCP: <http://www.freedomcp.com/>

Kinnek: <http://www.kinnek.com/>

Boomtrain: <http://www.boomtrain.com/>

Tray: <http://www.tray.io/>

Circl: <http://www.joincircl.com/>

ScaleGrid: <http://www.scalegrid.net/>

Buyou: <http://www.buyouapp.com/>

cisimple: <http://www.cisimple.com>

Shop2: <http://www.shop2.com/>

UpCounsel: <http://www.upcounsel.com/>

Storefront: <http://www.storefront.is/>

~~~
marquis
Has anyone tried freedomcp yet?

------
pedalpete
Interesting that the descriptions all started with the history of the
founders, then what they decided to build. Speaks to the "team first"
mentality, or is there another reason they do this?

------
salimmadjd
Congrats too all of them. There were so many applicants for this class and
Thomas and team had a great batch to select from.

------
eldavido
Notable how business-heavy this class is (read the bios in the articles).
Indicative of a longer-term trend for AngelPad?

------
ssazesh
Great group of companies! Proud to be part of this class.

------
adotify
Well done guys, fantastic class.. congrats to ThomasK

------
jacksonpollock
Fantastic cofounders in this class.

